# So if laughing had cured DP before...



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

So i've read a recovery on here, she was watching "I love lucy" and laughed so hard that her DP was cured.

So how about this... you get someone to tickle you for like a minute? Could that be a cure for DP? Only one way to find out.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

That would be awesome!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

idk i had an experiance a few months ago where i was literally on the floor laughing so hard, almost pissed myself, almost threw up. it was the most ive laughed in years.

for the duration of my laughing i barely had any dp, but i still had it when it was over.


----------



## The Box Girl (Aug 27, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> So i've read a recovery on here, she was watching "I love lucy" and laughed so hard that her DP was cured.
> 
> So how about this... you get someone to tickle you for like a minute? Could that be a cure for DP? Only one way to find out.


Those odd moments of intense happiness almost always bring me back.







If I laugh at something HILARIOUS, or if I'm with an innocent little kid, or wish a puppy or something...stuff like that helps bring things into focus a little more.

I think it's obviously just our instincts need to feel that comfort zone, like it's safe to be attached instead of detached. When it feels that something seems sincerely safe, the original "thing" that had us detach in the first place, allows us to return temporarily. Hm.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ah the only problem would be not accidentally killing the person doing the tickling... i have very low tickling tolerance.
Maybe just have a comedy marathon


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess that anything positive in life can cure you.... love, true friends, fun, laughing, safety, sex, a lot of distraction etc.


----------



## wanadoo (Aug 30, 2010)

el_kapitano said:


> I guess that anything positive in life can cure you.... love, true friends, fun, laughing, safety, sex, a lot of distraction etc.


Yes, it's true. A few months ago I go to the night with my best friend, and we got drunk, and the next morning I wake up a cold room on a disintegrated bed, and my friend is beside me on the floor, with a reverse dressed vest on his head. I can't do more.. I laugh and I cry for the same time. He told me after, the floor was under the five celsius degrees.









I think if I had more of these days, I healing faster...


----------



## head case (Sep 17, 2010)

I have really great friends, and they make me laugh whenever I see them. I can't lie, it's awesome to laugh, but even when I'm rolling on the floor pissing myself, sometimes my mind will just...stop. It'll just remove itself from the situation, like I'm not there anymore. I'm still laughing, but not with my soul. It's not in my eyes anymore. bleehhh, I hate DP.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Box Girl said:


> Those odd moments of intense happiness almost always bring me back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, good observation!


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

we should try Nitrous Oxide. A.K.A LAUGHING GAS... lol but i don't think you can buy it unless ur a dentist or something


----------

